# Ave! (Hello!)



## AoA (Jul 17, 2015)

Ave to all other users of this forum!

Sorry for the Latin, but I still love Latin after four years of it. Ave means hello/salutations for those of the world not versed at all in Latin.

That aside, I came here from random Googling after blowing a fuse yesterday in an attempt to write a song. No one was hurt or anything, but I don't blow a fuse like that very often, so I decided that _maybe_ the Internet could help me. Warning: I'm sure this'll be a bit hard to follow, sorry, I'm really bad at introducing myself online.

Personally, a lot of my personality relates to two things; an innate love for science, and the effects of ADD(actually diagnosed for it)/maybe mild Asperger's depending on how you look at me. I am a screwball, but I never come across that way to most people. If you talk to me in real life, you'd probably have no idea just how odd I can get. My thinking is really out of the box and odd because I am naturally odd person. Always was known by kids as being really smart, especially when it came to science, but I couldn't stay on a topic for more than a couple of sentences. Add that to a major overbite, a tendency to appear uninterested in things when I am, and self-esteem issues due to my crappy narcissist of a father, and I grew up to be a odd guy. I'm much better than I used to be, meaning I'm actually understandable when speaking and I finally can pick up on when someone doesn't want to listen. I'll still yap you into eternal boredom if you let me.

Okay, let's try to ignore the childhood crap, because to be honest, no one has any say in any of it. I am still very much a science nerd, going into Molecular Biology, hoping for a job in genetic engineering research and such. I am an avid reader when I get the chance because I've had huge troubles in school that I'm really, really hoping to get a real grip on in college. I really loved a variety of books, from _Empire from the Ashes_ by David Weber (favorite book), to a middle-English version of King Arthur. Yes, I can read middle-English without thinking about it much. Came in handy with Macbeth. Macbeth is still my favorite play. My favorite poem in existence is the epic poem of the _Aeneid_
 by Virgil. We translated it into Latin IV and I adore it. Virgil was a genius and we owe him a lot.

I have tried my hand at writing a novel, but I have struggled a lot with it. Much of my problem is balancing where I put detail and making the stuff actually read nicely and not seem really disjointed. I have a very erratic mind naturally and it shows in my writing from what other people say. My two favorite authors are Edgar Allen Poe (for short stories) and Kurt Vonnegut, whose writing will normally make perfect sense to me (read his writing to get a sense of how odd and crazy it is if you haven't). I write a lot about stuff I've never experienced before though, because writing is a very natural way to handle my hyperactive imagination. I used to write a lot of short stories that were beloved by kids my age. I still can't figure out how to write a novel, despite no lack of ideas.

As I said, I came here mostly because of my extreme frustration with songwriting. I am probably simply overly critical, but the trouble I have with lyric writing has been enough to make me furious and stop writing for a while in the past. I am a metalhead, mostly into the progressive side of metal, but I can listen to classical like Wagner (not sure if I spelled his name right). Writing lyrics has proved to be very, VERY frustrating for me because I do not write stuff about how I feel. That is not something I care to do. Almost everything I write is story-driven. I've written a lot, but to me, it all sucks.

Wow, much more negative than I thought it would be, but hey, that's how I roll normally. 
And of course, I did forget to mention something sorta important: I believe in the ancient Egyptian gods, goddesses and that has a large influence on everything I do.

By the way, yes AoA is an abbreviation, and no I won't tell you what it means just because you ask. Eventually I will if I manage to do anything music-wise or writing-wise. But, that's just me yet again dragging this post out. 

So, excited to be here, and I hope everyone here has a good time on the forum!


----------



## Etherhibba (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello, I am new as well so let me as a fellow newbie say welcome.


----------



## McJibbles (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi. I've been here about a week or so. It isn't so horrible. Actually a bit addicting. Ask me about anything.


----------



## musichal (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi AoA, welcome to WF!  Osiris, Isis, Horus, and my favorite, Bast, greet you, too.  We do have a forum for song lyrics.  I write a lot of poetry, and have written songs in the past.  My first question is whether you play an instrument as I find musical accompaniment to be the biggest difference between poetry and song, as it imparts a wholly different timing, or cadence (guitar myself).  However, I think those who tend to specialize in lyrics may be able to offer more help than I, though if you don't hook up with someone here, I'll be happy to take a look.

More generally, the way things work here is that you first make ten valid posts, then full membership kicks in, at which time you'll be able to set an avatar and a signature, and be able to start your own threads.  Any questions, just ask a Mentor.


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 17, 2015)

I know the struggle of ADHD edging into Asperger's.  Don't ask me to translate a metaphor, quantum theory I get, metaphors...:cower:  The forum is beyond helpful, it has taken me out of my beloved rut and put me one a path that has lead to interesting things.  Since joining, I know my writing has improved, I've seen the progress.  Even if it is just a step here and a small bounce there, it is a step in the right direction.

Critique has been a huge help in that respect.  It is also a great way to get through the Trial by Ten Posts.  :encouragement:  Seeing a piece from an outside perspective is like refocusing a camera from micro to macro.  As writers, we need the macro view to see the project as a whole, not just the small imperfections in the piece.  It is also one of greatest teaching tools there is.  By taking a critical look at other writers' work it helps you become more cognizant of your own writing process.

The folks around here have been unfailingly helpful, kind and generous with their time and it is one of the most active and talented communities I've have the privilege to be a part of.  Jump in, ask questions, and check out the challenges.

- Darkkin, the Tedious of Ponds Bottom


----------



## The Defenestrator (Jul 17, 2015)

Salve.   Te hunc locum delectare spero.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 17, 2015)

Welcome, AoA! Hope you dig it here.

I'll hazard a guess: Algorithm of Anguish?


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2015)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums AoA.

I never got very far with Latin myself though I think it would be of great value in discerning word origins and possibly learning romance languages.



> And of course, I did forget to mention something sorta important: I believe in the ancient Egyptian gods, goddesses and that has a large influence on everything I do.



Sounds a little risky to me but there are worse convictions.:scratch:

Please have a good look around the boards and ask questions if need be. Good luck in your writing endeavours.:encouragement:

AoA - Apex of Astarte? :cower:


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 17, 2015)

:welcome:AoA, Welcome to fabulous WF!


----------



## AoA (Jul 17, 2015)

So far, no one has come close to guessing the nickname layful:
And to musichal; my two favorites are Anubis, and Sekhmet (although I never believed in Horus and Osiris, as far as we know they were both added to the religion because before those two, Anubis had control of death, war, AND the afterlife. Anubis is still the most awesome god in my honest opinion)

Oh, and check out Randy Blythes' writing if you want to be surprised about the quality of a man's writing despite his day job. I found his writing quite amazing, and was very surprised by how well the man writes.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 17, 2015)

Anubis Oligarchy Astronaut?


----------



## AoA (Jul 17, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> Anubis Oligarchy Astronaut?



Sorry, no. But you did cause me to have a near aneurysm from laughing so hard at the thought of it :coffeescreen: (I find it funny I'm using this emojii, can't drink coffee in real life, unsettles my stomach)
No insult meant, but I found that hysterical.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 18, 2015)

I had lots more to suggest, but they're dirty and probably offensive.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 18, 2015)

Welcome aboard!

I'm glad to see that you've got the Trial of the Ten Posts under your belt!  I've also been diagnosed with attention deficit crap, but I think it's just that nothing stays interesting for very long.  I've had my own issues with writing because of that, though--I'll be on one kick, then see something else and switch gears entirely.  With that and a predilection for completely burning projects in order to work on them from the ground up, it gets hard to get anything done.

I've found that talking with people who have some degree of interest or investment in my work and using them as a sounding board helps me keep trucking, and there are plenty of wonderful people in this community who are here and willing to help you out if you need it.  I've only been here, what, a little over a week?  Well, according to my intro, it's been ten days, so... yeah.  Everyone here's been wonderful, I've really enjoyed myself.

If you need someone to talk out plot points with or anything, feel free to shoot me a PM.  I'm generally good as an "ideas" guy, and I like to feel helpful.  I'm crap at poetry and song lyrics, though, so... yeah.  I mean, if you want to write, like, the worst song in existence, I could probably help you with that.  It could be about a one-legged termite who's allergic to wood.  Or something.

ANYWAY.

See you around the forum, and looking forward to seeing what you've got to share with us!


----------



## escorial (Jul 18, 2015)

View attachment 9016


----------



## Gumby (Jul 20, 2015)

Welcome to the forums, AoA! Hmmmm... Angel of Agony? Anarchistic odd Alchemist? Agony of Alimony?

AoA sounds like a song I've heard.... ooo aaa ooo aaa ooo aaa ooo aaa


----------



## AoA (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, at least I know I can always come back here to amuse myself with the guesses you guys make at my abbreviation AoA.... XD

I wonder how long you guys will be guessing at it for? 

Thank you guys for replying by the way. I like to see people do pay attention to things I do (other than the various strange things I do on a routine basis).


----------



## aj47 (Jul 20, 2015)

Award of Arms and congratulations.


----------

